# Safe spray for flowers and fruit trees?



## stlkeeper (Feb 16, 2017)

This is what I'm trying this year.
http://www.boogiebrew.net/boogie-bug/

It's a mixture of Neem oil and Sals Suds, which is one of the cleanest soaps in the world. The soap helps the Neem oil stick to the plants. You start with spraying all your plants until they are dripping 7 days apart for 3 weeks. I did my second application today so we will see how it works. But I'm with you, my garden is under attack by Japanese Beatles so I had to do something this year instead of watch all the foliage get eaten off the plants. Good luck!


----------



## Tibbigt (Mar 17, 2017)

Really no one else with any input on what works for them?


----------



## North Hadley (May 10, 2015)

Neem Oil and sal suds works great for me. Make sure you apply late in day as some plants will get burned from the sun when there is oil on it. I would watch the boogiebrew that stlkeeper gave you a excellent video. 
I apply it on veggies and apple tree but use care on your tomatoes as I burnt mine once from applying it too heavy and too early in day.
Having bees I'm sure you only applie pesticides late in day already.


----------



## SoylentYellow (Dec 10, 2013)

Tibbigt said:


> Really no one else with any input on what works for them?


I would but "bugs" is not enough information.

Just like a Doctor you have to know what the specific microbe is before you choose the specific treatment the is effective in killing it. That is the first step.

What works on a caterpillar is not necessarily the same as for a beetle.


----------

